#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園聊天系統開啟公告（2018.12.22)

## 狼王白牙

狼之樂園聊天系統測試公告  狼之樂意聊天室自公告起進行壓力測試，暫時關閉半個月不等。
科普：﻿壓力測試（英語：Stress testing），確立系統穩定性的一種測試方法，在軟件工程、金融風險管理等領域應用比較普遍。通常在系統正常運作範圍之外進行，以考察其功能極限和隱患。 
日後將不定期關閉或打開測試穩定性（或轉型的可能），請會員暫時使用外部即時通信系統，或會員把時間放在論壇上，畢竟聊天室最耗資源，且不是論壇型網站必須具備的功能。
受到社交型網站的影響，論壇型網站倒下的很多，請愛惜使用論壇系統，畢竟老式論壇都消失一大半了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

狼之樂園聊天系統開放公告2018.12.22狼之樂意聊天室自公告起，因應新年、國內、國外長假重新開放助興。
﻿壓力測試結果，在沒有聊天室的情況下，僅因為國外網路爬蟲問題，收到新加坡服務商的 CPU 超載通知兩次，頻率算低。如要檢視服務商信件可以私下索取。 
日後將不定期關閉或打開測試穩定性（或轉型的可能），本政策維持不變。

----------

